# Catfish Tournament $10,000  1st place



## gatorhater

Altamaha River in Jesup Ga.  Call the Wayne County Tourism Board with questions (912)427-3233. Tournament to be help May 2-3. Biggest Catfish tournament in Southeast United States. Pays through about 10 places. 150 boats with about 350 fishermen last year


----------



## brother hilljack

Wish I could make it, but it will not be this year. Good luck to all


----------



## j_seph

If you fish this tournament you are allowed 1 dead fish and the other 4 *must* be alive to weigh in and we have the option to turn them back into the river alive to continue to grow


----------



## brother hilljack

j seph, good luck to you in the event!


----------



## robuga

*How much??*

Entree Fee??


----------



## gatorhater

Entry fee is $100.00 per person with minimum two paying people per boat. Winners must pass lie detector. $50,000 for state record and $100,00 for world record. Kids under 16 fish free.


----------



## Big7

*Do you need a partner?*



gatorhater said:


> Entry fee is $100.00 per person with minimum two paying people per boat. Winners must pass lie detector. $50,000 for state record and $100,00 for world record. Kids under 16 fish free.



Why???  Skeered someone will bring one in from 
Santee-Cooper?  
That's where I go twice a year and wear em' out!

Seriously, why the lie detector test.

BTW - If anyone with a river boat needs a partner,
I'll go. Power trim is out on my boat. $$$
With the obamaconomy it may be a while before I can fix it.
We can take it too... For a back up boat.

I have enough BIG CAT tackle for two people and some back-up too..
If you have the boat -I have the rest.

Please PM me your phone number if interested.

Big7


----------



## Big7

*One more thing...*

One more thing...

Are there any RV parks or camp grounds near
the ramp?


----------



## gatorhater

right on top of the hill. The lie detector is to help deter cheating.


----------



## Beasley

well who won and lets see some results.


----------



## gatorhater

1st - $10,000 won by Mike Williams and Stacy Adams (Hazelhurst)
2nd- $5,000 won by Kade Anderson and Ken Herrin (Jesup)
3rd- $2,500 won by Brandon Creamer and Tim Tressell (Reynolds)
not sure on 4-15,   Big fish $1,000 Ken Herrin  and Kade Anderson
biggest by woman $250.00 by Leslie Thompson of Americus
biggest by kid $250.00 and row boat by Brady Buchan
biggest non catfish $250,00

Total winning weight 30.94,   biggest fish 25.36

105 boats entered with 243 competitors with approximately $24,500 paid out in prizes


----------

